# 1158# Mako



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know, Jesse Seaborn off of Sea Spray Charters out of OB, just called and said they killed a 1158# Mako in Louisiana this morning..Customer fought the fish for over 5 1/2 hours....



-Tom


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

No pics yet, but they said they will send some when they get a chance...


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a big SOB!! Pics when you get them please!!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

I just heard...1149#...7 hr fight ....100% legal catch.....harpooned at boat...

more details as I find out....

George


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

J/C!!! Thats a big ass mako, the IGFA record is 1221lbs. from Mass. I believe. Thats not too far from it.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Should be LA record and GOM record.....

George


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its also possible that this could end up being the largest recreationally caught sport fish in the gulf. I think that the 1152lb bluefin that was brought in to Port Eades 5 years ago was declaredthe largest.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

made a few calls down there.... have heard 4 diff stories. (you know how that goes) guess we'll have to wait until we see the truth. either way that is one hell of a fish. congrats to the angler and the crew of the sea spray


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome catch, not to belittle it in any way but I thought a harpoon was not legal for an IGFA record? Maybe I was wrong. I cannot wait to see that monster. I bet that was a little scary when that baby came up!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

wbts-----

"Only a single hook is permitted on any gaff. Harpoon or lance attachments are prohibited. "

I learn something new everyday!!!!!!!

George


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

via louisiana rnr:





70lbs shy of ifga world record. apparently was weighed in yesterday at port fouchon.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

HEck of a catch. I tangled with one on tuesday that was huge and we got some awesome pics of it as well jumping. 

Harpoon definitly is not IGFA legal.


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

I know this picture isnt that good, but regardless, John Deere had to help...


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

'poon is legal for state record....

'least that's what I've been told.....

Make's jjtabor's fish look like bait....

oh well......

magnificent fish...lifetime catch for captain and angler....

George<HR style="COLOR: #d8d8d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d8d8d8" SIZE=1>

<DIV id=post_message_2197906>"Here you go guys, 1149.5 pound Mako caught on the Sea Spray out of Fourchon with Captain Bill Staff. Unbelievable fish of a lifetime, caught by one angler after a 6 hour fight and no shotgun needed to subdue the fish at the boat like some recent fish. BTW, I had nothing to do with the fish. Makes my fish from last year look like bait."







orge</DIV>


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

What a thrilllll . Now that's a fish of a life time. Many stories and tells will come from it.:bowdown Congrate from Recess


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

that is awesome talk about getting the heart pumping, we're headed down that way Mar 8-10, I hope we have similiar blessings.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

HELL OF A CATCH GUYS!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome catch.....thats a catch of a lifetime!!!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061025/SPORTS05/610250311/1004/SPORTS


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *inshorecatch (2/27/2009)*http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061025/SPORTS05/610250311/1004/SPORTS


i wish it would have ate some more porpoises. both are huge makos!!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the additional pics. Those on board shots are great!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW!!! That thing looks like a Great White!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard it took 90 minutes to get through the tuna door!

One hundred inches in girth!

Also heard it ate two wahoo that they had hooked up before they sent "the rig" back, which it ate immediately.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

that was a monster! I am pretty sure I dont want to fall in the water over here in La!


----------

